# Left The Chicken Out Overnight



## magicre

Took chicken out of the freezer.

Put it into the sink. we are having record breaking temps here....got to 95, it did 

went to bed. it was still in the sink when we got up.

wish someone would create a chicken part that automatically puts itself away when the owner is having a moment.

can i feed it to the dogs?


----------



## MollyWoppy

Sure. My dog often leaves her chicken leg out on the lanai overnight and will eat it the next morning or even the next evening - and thats in Florida. She'll also bury bones and chew on them a week or two later.


----------



## RawFedDogs

Yes, Feed it. I ALWAYS take food out of the freezer 12 hours before feeding time and put it in a plastic container on top of the freezer. Even if it has some odor to it, its ok to feed. I feed "ripe" chicken pretty regularly during these hot months.


----------



## JayJayisme

RawFedDogs said:


> I feed "ripe" chicken pretty regularly during these hot months.


Ditto...it's a non-issue.


----------



## whiteleo

Re, we are in the same heat area and I always leave meat out overnite in the sink to thaw otherwise it is not ready to eat the next day if I leave it in the fridege to defrost. My garbage gut always eats it no problem with no issues, and Leo will smell it first, then lick it then eat it.


----------



## Jodysmom

If you decide to feed it let us know what happened!


----------



## Ania's Mommy

I do that pretty regularly. On purpose too! I wouldn't hesitate to feed it.

I'm just up the hill from you and it got to be about 98 degrees here yesterday. LOVING it!!! Anyway, I left some pork roasts out on the counter for longer than I would feel comfortable eating. But I have no qualms about giving them to Ania. Her stomach was made to eat old meat. Mine, not so much...:biggrin:


----------



## bully4life

sure its ok. I usually thaw my chicken out in a 5 gallon dedicated bucket that i leave outside..mostly overnight


----------



## Jodysmom

Re,

What did you finally decided on this? Did you feed it to the dogs?

Tami


----------



## Doc

just don't use it in the chicken soup you are fixing me! And if you do, just don't tell me. roflmao


----------



## magicre

Doc said:


> just don't use it in the chicken soup you are fixing me! And if you do, just don't tell me. roflmao


dayum.


----------



## magicre

Jodysmom said:


> If you decide to feed it let us know what happened!


i'm still a newbie.....i threw it out.


----------



## DaneMama

magicre said:


> i'm still a newbie.....i threw it out.


Next time you're going to throw out meat, post it to your co op first to see if anyone else will take it :wink:


----------



## magicre

danemama08 said:


> Next time you're going to throw out meat, post it to your co op first to see if anyone else will take it :wink:


are you kidding, natalie? i can hear the laughter from here LOL

it was one chicken leg quarter


----------



## DaneMama

But still!!!! I woulda taken it!!!! Can't pass up free meat LOL


----------



## hbwright

Just thought I'd let you know I'm still pretty new and did this also. I left a whole bag of quarters out so a good few days worth of food. I fed it no problem. It smelled bad but not horrible and the dogs could have cared less. No belly problems from it either.


----------



## magicre

hbwright said:


> Just thought I'd let you know I'm still pretty new and did this also. I left a whole bag of quarters out so a good few days worth of food. I fed it no problem. It smelled bad but not horrible and the dogs could have cared less. No belly problems from it either.


i thank you for this..and i know it's a time thing that i'm going to have to get used to.....

in my head i know it.....but it smells bad and i cannot feed it....i can barely touch it.....

yet, i will examine poop with intense scrutiny.

go figure.


----------



## hbwright

Totally understand. I felt queezy a little bit myself touching it just thinking of it. Fortunately the dogs had no qualms about eating it. They are braver than I am. I was all over this forum searching for answers before I was willing to risk it.


----------



## magicre

hbwright said:


> Totally understand. I felt queezy a little bit myself touching it just thinking of it. Fortunately the dogs had no qualms about eating it. They are braver than I am. I was all over this forum searching for answers before I was willing to risk it.


it's slimy and it smells icky.

in my head, i know their stomach juices are way acidic and able to handle....and maybe in a few months, i'll be able to do this...

but for now, i've only left one thing out and one thing i kept too long in the fridge where it got all icky and slimy....so i'm doing well.

it's an adjustment thing for the human, too LOL


----------

